# buying a 1648 alumacraft(pictures of tiller handle and boat)



## hotshotinn (Nov 21, 2011)

My son wants my 1448 so I selling it to him as i found a great used 1648 Alumacraft square nosed jon on a heavy duty galvanized trailer.It is one of those that has the middle bench seat init with live well.I am not sure i will leave the middle seat in there or cut it out makeing a big open boat.Sure i will be adding to the front deck and my rebuild johnson 40 jet will be going on there.The transome isa 20 incher so i need to add to it so 27 inch is the end result for the 40 johnson.I am also thinking about useing my stick steering setup that came with the Johnson and that would save me some money.Allso been thinking of a console but those desisions can be made ata later date.Once i gets the boat i will sure post pictures.One thing bad isit needs a floor init,it has carpeted plywood init now so revamp for this will be in order.Maybe redo it with ply of the thin varity with some carpet or maybe some nice aluminum would be in order.I think the 1648 square nosed Alumacraft will me a excelent river jet boat for me.I am open for sugestions and ideas so please add if you want =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 23, 2011)

custom aluminum tiller handle made for the engin today and it has the shifting lever onit for puting the jet into forward netruel and reverce and for the throttle controll a hot foot will be installed.This should be much better than a stick steering setup or console =D> Picture soon =D>


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 23, 2011)

Id like to see some pict's of the custom built handle etc.. sounds like a good remedy as long as it is safe.


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 23, 2011)

Hot Fooots are very safe and i has used them in 2 boats but they were fiberglass bass boats where high speeds are had.If the driver is flug away from the steering wheel the hot foot returns back to an idel posission.Hot foots have a good strong return spring.This setup might be alittle strange to some when seen setup in a jon boat with a tiller handle but i want tiller steering in this river boat so a custom is the way to go as there are no salvage yards that have a used tiller for the 40hp Johnsom that I have found.Hot Foots can be had about anywhere and Bass Pro Shop has about the best price on them I have seen so far for 100 bucks,i will surelly check out ebay too and other online stores

I am going to cut out the middle bench seat so a nice open design can be had.I am going to add to the front deck and have that carpeted.the front deck will be 5 foot long and then the floor will be open for a full 8 feet to the back bench and allso going to have a aluminum floor init.If i need a fish box i will just use a cooler


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup, im aware of hotfoots and there functionality.. 

more wanting to see the custom tiller handle and how it is mounted etc..


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 25, 2011)

the aluminum tiller handle and shifter






a closeup ofit






i cut out the middle seat today as i didnot like that in there.I will be putting aluminum floor in and will be adding a front deck extention onit,i will put some more pictures as things progress

i will add this , the tiller is bully for strong and is light as it is aluminum and it will hinge up too.The linkage works out very good and positive for putting the jet into forward ,nutral and reverce .No chance of this kind of lincage freezing up in the winter fishing as cable linkage has for me in the past


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice custom tiller.. 

when your driving are you planning on standing? 

Post your build under the build section, im sure others will appreciate and like to see your customizations..


----------



## hotshotinn (Nov 26, 2011)

yes i will run it standing and sitting :mrgreen:


----------

